# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Is this Winstrol legit?

## Ibitaz

Hello everyone, I am new in the forum and happy to be here �� I got this Winstrol on my hand and I was thinking if this is real I never heard this company and I can’t find anything about it, I hope someone knows, merry Christmas everyone ��

----------


## GearHeaded

winstrol is SO cheap to begin with , even for 'pharma' grade . why would you bother going with a brand you never heard of ?
what is Balkan Winny, like $22 a box .

----------


## Ibitaz

well you are right to this one and thats true, just a friend of mine had it in his hand but never used it and he gave it to me so i said okay, and i thought it coulb be a good idea to post it here and see, i didnt even pay or anything  :Big Grin:

----------


## GearHeaded

well Winstrol is a pretty simple drug and easy to make .. so its likely legit and not fake. no point in faking Winny

----------


## Ibitaz

that is what i thought as well is not like anavar or something like that, that usually is you know, thanks for your answer i really appriciated and merry christmas  :Smilie:

----------

